# Matt Schofield



## blues (Feb 9, 2006)

Any of you peeps that live in the oakville area should get out and see this gent
perform with Jordan John at the mixed grill april 16, both gents are worth a google if they are unknown to you. Jordon is the son of Perkash, who was in my mind one of canada's great bass players.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Matt is great! I would love to see him. His website has no Canadian dates listed... he is in the UK in April. I see he played in Brantford earlier this year though, so maybe he pops over for a couple shows every now and then without doing a "tour".

I remember Prakash John too.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

blues said:


> Any of you peeps that live in the oakville area should get out and see this gent
> perform with Jordan John at the mixed grill april 16, both gents are worth a google if they are unknown to you. Jordon is the son of Perkash, who was in my mind one of canada's great bass players.


i mixed these guys the other day, jordan john absolutely is someone we'll all be hearing about. that young man can sing like a mother*****. i haven't been blown away like that in a long long time. they sound fantastic, and i understand that he's only been playing guitar for 2 years, he's already better than i was at 15 years, and i can tell in another year or two, he's going to be too good for people to ignore. the guy sang an aretha franklin tune. well. that's scary.


----------



## blues (Feb 9, 2006)

Jordan is def one talented young man who has his head on str8t, the apple never fell far from the tree in this families case. Long way for me to go but hopefully I'll make it.


----------

